# An den Anfang in einer JScrollPane springen



## buddy-holly (22. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem mit einer JScrollPane. In dieser ist eine JEditorPane (Document = html) eingebettet, die ich mit Strings aktualisiere. Wenn nun der String sehr lang ist, scrollt die JScrollPane bis zum Ende des Textes. *Ich möchte aber das der Anfang des Textes gezeigt wird. *Wie bekomme ich das hin, hat einer eine Idee?

Besten Dank


----------



## bygones (22. Dez 2003)

```
JScrollPane pane = new JScrollPane();
JScrollBar scrollBar = pane.getHorizontalScrollBar(); // oder Vertical je nachdem 
BoundedRangeModel brm = scrollBar.getModel();
brm.setValue(brm.getMinimum);
```

sollte damit funktionieren


----------



## Ebenius (23. Dez 2003)

Es sollte auch einfacher gehen. Setze einfach den Cursor auf position _0_:
	
	
	
	





```
editorPane.setCaretPosition(0);
```

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## buddy-holly (23. Dez 2003)

Danke,

ich werde es direkt mal ausprobieren, habe gestern 2 Stunden rumprobiert.


----------



## felix (23. Dez 2003)

hallo!

ich hab ein ähnliches problem. ein JPanel mit verschiedenen Formular-Komponten (textfelder, labels, table), alles in einer JScrollPane.
deren scrollbar hängt auch irgendwo, nur nicht ganz oben.
ich hab nun schon viel ausprobiert: scrollbar.setValue, JPanel.scrollRectToVisible, oben genanntes.... setAutoscrolls .... cursor kann ich ja keine an den anfang setzen (oder?!) ... 
auf jeden fall rührt sich die scrollbar kein stück! 

hat noch irgendwer eine idee...

danke schonmal
gruss felix


----------



## Ebenius (23. Dez 2003)

@felix: So sollte's gehen. Ich hab's jetzt nicht probiert. Schreib mal, ob es funktioniert hat.
	
	
	
	





```
scrollPane.getViewPort().setViewPosition(new Point(0,0));
```

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## felix (24. Dez 2003)

hallo ebenius...

danke für die schnelle antwort.
aber leider rührt sich die scrollbar immer noch nicht...
es ist ganz seltsam; die scrollbar hängt auch an einer bestimmten stelle oder einer bestimmten komponente des panels und auch nicht ganz unten, aber immer an der gleichen stelle beim initialisieren des fensters.
es war auch zu anfangs so, dass das mausrad in dieser scrollpane sehr langsam war und ich es mit scrollbar.setUnitIncrement schneller machen musste... (weiss nich, ob das was damit zu tun hat)

ich weiss nich mehr weiter...

grüsse (und wenn ich mich heut nicht mehr melde: frohes fest 

felix


----------



## buddy-holly (27. Dez 2003)

@Ebenius

die kleine Zeile 
	
	
	
	





```
editorPane.setCaretPosition(0);
```
 hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. 

Besten Dank


----------

